# Join TUG and pay thru Google CheckOut ... Cdn problem ?



## GregGH (Dec 24, 2006)

Hello

Finally joined TUG - so I made a Google Checkout account ( to see how it works  - as I already have a Paypal one ) ... anyways - on the checkout page it says that 'TUG' can't ship to the Canadian address .... ??? ....what is there to ship?  So I have a friend in US and used their address to complete the transaction.

Is this a bug?   FYI - anyways

Merry Christmas
Greg H
Kingsville, ON


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 24, 2006)

Google checkout only accepts american transactions at the moment...you can pay with a credit card using the regular checkout process (middle button) in lieu of the google checkout.  Neither require anything special...just two different payment processors.


----------

